# Phrag. Besseae



## Jjaymay29 (Feb 28, 2019)

I opened my first besseae... very excited


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 28, 2019)

Pretty cool, and congratulations. Aren't the windows on the pouch pretty cool?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Feb 28, 2019)

Excelent.


----------



## Jjaymay29 (Feb 28, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Pretty cool, and congratulations. Aren't the windows on the pouch pretty cool?


Very cool


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2019)

I love the nice, soft melon color and fenestrations in the pouch are
outstanding.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 2, 2019)

Here are some of my breeding plants. They are all from OZ breeding line and now I am doing the breeding line on them again along with a couple of Chuck's FCC besseae. My growing space is very limited but I don't mind to keep a couple dozen of this species. The Phrag. besseae 'Z6777' is a branching plant with 3.5 inches NS flowers.


----------



## Hien (Mar 2, 2019)

am


ThienNgo Le said:


> Here are some of my breeding plants. They are all from OZ breeding line and now I am doing the breeding line on them again along with a couple of Chuck's FCC besseae. My growing space is very limited but I don't mind to keep a couple dozen of this species. The Phrag. besseae 'Z6777' is a branching plant with 3.5 inches NS flowers.
> 
> View attachment 14732
> View attachment 14733
> View attachment 14734


your besseaes are amazing blooms, i find it is very hard to keep besseae alive so I think anyone who could keep them alive are really good orchid growers, I had so many gorgeous plants from many vendors however they all eventually died on me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2019)

Yay besseae! Le, you have a huge growing area, I saw it on the Peruvian forum! Good luck with the besseae breeding project. I have a hard time with orange/red besseae but find yellow easier to grow. Thanks for sharing. BTW, Ecuagenera has a branching mulifloral besseae, the color is good and blooms are numerous but the blooms are small and the shape is not great, their website says "v. quaramales" but my plant that looks similar to that photo is labeled "Chiguinda".


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 6, 2019)

Hien said:


> am
> 
> your besseaes are amazing blooms, i find it is very hard to keep besseae alive so I think anyone who could keep them alive are really good orchid growers, I had so many gorgeous plants from many vendors however they all eventually died on me.


Thanks Hien. I get lucky I think. I just grow them normally like any other plants. I killed number of them as well. LOL


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 6, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae! Le, you have a huge growing area, I saw it on the Peruvian forum! Good luck with the besseae breeding project. I have a hard time with orange/red besseae but find yellow easier to grow. Thanks for sharing. BTW, Ecuagenera has a branching mulifloral besseae, the color is good and blooms are numerous but the blooms are small and the shape is not great, their website says "v. quaramales" but my plant that looks similar to that photo is labeled "Chiguinda".


Hi Eric,
I have branching besseae on both normal type and flavum type. The 'Z6777' on a picture above is the branching one with good shape, and size, It is about 3.5 inches NS; but it is an old plant so no surprise about the flower size. I know the quaramales variety, the shape looks bad. dalessandroi should be a better choice on muti-flowers on branching spike.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 6, 2019)

Oz had very nice Phrag.besseae's and the Z6777 sib ('Big Bob' x 'Callosal') was one of the best.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2019)

good luck with the breeding


----------

